# Education for dependents under 457 Visa



## ylai (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

Would anyone happen to know if public school education is free for dependents who are below 18 under the 457 Visa?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonial (May 21, 2011)

Primary and Secondary education is free except in ACT and NSW. You still need to pay a contribution - approx $400 per year. Tertiary education (TAFE and unis) you are classed as an international student unless you have permanent residency

Sonia


----------

